# Reviews on 20 qt mixers



## cakerybakery (Nov 13, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 20 qt mixer, but really don't want to shell out for a hobart...any other suggestions?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Check with your local bakery eqpt supplier.

My humble suggestion is to buy used, and stay away from 2o qts and instead look for 30 or 40 qts. There's only so much mix you can put in a 20 qt, and then your batches will be smaller and your labour much higher. Much better to go with a big mixer and do smaller amounts in it--if need be you can get reducing rings and smaller bowls to fit in larger mixers.

Pretty much any mixer built in the last 5 years is O.K. provided you aren't making bagels with it every hour.

Hobarts are nice, and the nice thing about them is that everyone knows how to fix them and has spare parts for them. The bowl guard is shi**y at best, and the general design of the machine could be a lot better for cleaning wise.

Globe, Berkel Blakeslee, even Thunderbid are all o.k.

Every mnfctr that I know of *including Hobart will not honour their warranty on 20 qts if it is proven the mixer was used for bread dough. *

Buy used, from a factory authorized dealer and you'll be O.K.


----------

